# what does it mean when tegu shuts its eyes?



## Anthony (Jul 22, 2009)

when i pet my tegus head she immediately shuts her eyes.. does that mean shes scared or relaxed?


----------



## whoru (Jul 22, 2009)

i would say relaxed an lovin the attention


----------



## Toby_H (Jul 22, 2009)

When I massage mine's neck she puts her head down and shuts her eyes... then after a few seconds~minutes she lifts her head, opens her eyes and moves her neck...

I take this to mean... She's ultra relaxed as it feels so good... then she realizes she has her guard down and perks to attention...

She's done this exact same thing since she was a baby...


----------



## BOOZER (Jul 22, 2009)

this is a good subject, any more responses, cause i've heard both sides


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jul 22, 2009)

lol maybe she closes her eyes look hes gone. probally just relaxed.


----------



## CaterpillarGiraffe (Jul 23, 2009)

I think it's a sign of relaxation.
My B&W Tegu is more energized than my Red, and even he will calm down in my arms and close his eyes..

As for my red, he closes his eyes constantly, LOL! He always feel safe around me (So I'd like to think). He'll close his eyes on the lawn outside, on the rock in the backyard, in my arms, on my lap. He's a real sweetheart.


----------



## 4Horse (Jul 23, 2009)

Tank loves it when I rub the sides of his neck. He closes his eyes the whole time I rub him and when I stop, he opens his eyes. I just thought he was relaxing and enjoying it. Guess I was right after all.


----------



## cornking4 (Jul 24, 2009)

My baby does that too, usually when he's hanging out on my shoulder. Since he's not cowering or trying to bite, I'd say its relaxation. If he was mad, it wouldn't make sense to sit there and shut his eyes.


----------

